#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [設定] 野仔的神秘計畫(二)---宣誓((算是吧...

## 伊默兒/野魂

咳哼，這裡是野仔，真抱歉，都一個月了，雖有獸設頭像卻尚未出來。在經過好久好久好久的日子，野仔決定不要再拖好久好久好久的時間，繼續發起神秘計畫(二)。

相信有獸已經看到「幻獸世代」了吧!不瞞各位朋友，這是......((不知被誰消音，我們還是慢慢講比較好...

野仔最近看似沒啥動靜，其實都在默默蒐集資料，內容非常非常非常多元，當然也受到震撼教育次數也非常非常非常多遍。

。譬如在聊天室，看到幾名獸在擔憂狼樂的未來(我還被念...)。
。或者協作平台、論壇上提到的會員分裂。
。還有最近看到的敏感字彙。
。要不就是奇比斯克的電視偶像劇，如果能真拍出來也不錯(今天才找到的，沒仔細看，但知道有人早就想過類似內容了...唉唉唉...)
。DL很完整的世界設定。
。大家畫超漂亮的圖。
。小說文章最近似乎大量崛起。

在受到這些影響，野仔決定要寫個歷......(又被誰消音!!好像是我自己欸~

現在就先不管這些了，未來要緊......

---------------
計畫(二)
要先寫過計畫(一)的獸才可以寫下列表喔
網址傳送門:
http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/56949
或者去DL(去哪填表初次登場就哪):
http://dragicland.wilddream.net/foru...extra=page%3D1

通過名單(紅字為已填寫):
+銀星+龍太+影月+冽嶽楓華+尥廷+博那羅蒂+漆黑·伊斯非特+血漾+幻.玄冥+卡斯特 ‧ 薩爾+上/下弦月+冽焱+白墨+月光銀牙+

下來是各獸的填寫，只要如此回答我就可以。

我【接受/不接受】會在故事裡死亡的可能性。
我【接受/不接受】會被描述的不如自己想像，甚至有點反派的可能性。

就是這樣，喵。
有打算做其它留言者沒關係盡量留。
然後本小說內容是......(為啥我一直替自己消音??咳咳，先進廣告，下次再見!

以DL為主要登場點請走這:
http://dragicland.wilddream.net/foru...extra=page%3D1

----------


## 血漾

計畫二甚麼的一定要塞進來(誤

我【接受】會在故事裡死亡的可能性。
我【接受】會被描述的不如自己想像，甚至有點反派的可能性。
希望我的選擇能讓你自由發揮，要把我弄反派還翹到天上都可以。owo

不要一直消音嘎呀！(指)  讓我超期待ˋwˊ
以上，謝謝伊默～

----------


## 帝嵐

野仔的計畫終於有進度啦!!
看到自己在獲選名單裡好高興呀>W<

我【不接受】會在故事裡死亡的可能性。
畢竟這麼忠貞的狼哪找啊(太自戀了 你滾
我【接受】會被描述的不如自己想像，甚至有點反派的可能性。
想把我想成蟑螂也沒問題當個大壞蛋也不錯呀~

最後粉期待野仔幻獸世代的更新!!

----------


## 弦月

我【接受】會在故事裡死亡的可能性。
>>>補充一下，如果真的要死的話可以，但要死兩隻一起死(?)還有，希望不要登場一章立刻被發便當這樣
我【接受】會被描述的不如自己想像，甚至有點反派的可能性。
>>>當然接受囉！畢竟要尊重原作者呀～不過，上弦月很嗨下弦月很冷這點不能改變喔！

對了，妳的小說超好看的，整個激起了我的寫小說意志呢！我很期待妳的文章喔！

----------


## 卡斯特

最近發生了很多事呢w

我接受會在故事裡死亡的可能性。
便當什麼的最好吃了～(???

我接受會被描述的不如自己想像，甚至有點反派的可能性。
設定隨便作者要怎麼用都行，畢竟小說是作者的，一切都尊重作者的決定0w0

大概就這樣，伊默兒加油～

----------


## 冽焱

作者自刪
原因：不想分享，不必分享，不需要傷眼睛

----------


## 帕格薩斯

我【接受】會在故事裡死亡的可能性。
...雖然好像已經死過了，再死的機率似乎有點低...聽說鬼怪死亡會變成像是「聻」這種東西(?
總之還是希望不要隨隨便便就後台領便當啊，不然有點怪怪的wwwww(??
不過至少要有點名分就是了？
我【接受】會被描述的不如自己想像，甚至有點反派的可能性。
沒問題啊，當初參加徵角就有心理準備了哦，畢竟是下定了決心才會報名進來的。
野魂君加油，期待你的小說0w0

----------


## 影獸

偶爾出沒一下ww

我【接受】會在故事裡死亡的可能性。
當然啦，死掉甚麼的(瀟灑點就好(被打
我【接受】會被描述的不如自己想像，甚至有點反派的可能性。
可以呀ww 更壞更好w

一樣，期待w  加油囉~

----------


## 幻.玄冥

我【接受/不接受】會在故事裡死亡的可能性。
我當然接受囉
我【接受/不接受】會被描述的不如自己想像，甚至有點反派的可能性。
這樣才會好玩嘛~~(接受

----------


## 博那羅蒂

我【接受】會在故事裡死亡的可能性。
我【接受】會被描述的不如自己想像，甚至有點反派的可能性
期待接下來的反派陣容
加油啦!

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

我【接受/】會在故事裡死亡的可能性。
我【接受/】會被描述的不如自己想像，甚至有點反派的可能性。
反正只是配角嘛ˊ３ˋ

----------


## 月光銀牙

抱歉我來遲了

我【接受】會在故事裡死亡的可能性。
配上爆炸性死亡方法(?
我【接受】會被描述的不如自己想像，甚至有點反派的可能性。
反派萬歲

----------

